# Fire!



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Its been a fun couple of weeks for me. The building where my shop is located had a fire that started 3 doors down. Ended destroying every thing but the out side walls( tilt up). Replacement costs for my tools, building materials and personal property( aka my boats) is right at about the $250k range. 

Its made life alot of fun as of late. Been scrambling to get custmers taken care of, dealing with insurance companys, SBA... lost income is way up there as well. Had to lay off every 6 or 7 employees. 


It never fails, you get to a point where its going good, then poof. you have to start all over. :frusty:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your losses. So glad you are insured. Will the insurance co. guarantee lost wages?

Hang in there. Adversity makes us stronger. Life is always a challenge. I'm sure there are also amazing blessings in your life as well!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

sooner or later they will =) atleast some ones insurance will. 

The good news is I get to buy some new tools.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

insurance companys crack me up...

You tell them, I need $XXX now or it will cost you $XXX+$25k every week they don't pay up. Then they come back with a offer that is 1/2 what you asked for in the 1st place...

You can always tell the guys that don't work with a bunch of zeros, lol.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Funny how a few calls from your lawyer can open up some ones check book...

got a check today for $328k... I'm rich, well until I start buying tools.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Started buying tools today, Maxed out the CC in about 5 mins, called them up, made a payment and repeat. I figured I get 2% back a year, might as well use it.

Now all I need to do is find a new shop. 

=)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Good going!!! Two percent of that much money is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

thats why I use it, my cycle year for them end dec 1. getting a check for $4-6k in dec is great.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I ave been in five dreadful fires and know that they are no fun. Two homes , one loft fire and 2 forest fires. I ws in seveve danger 3 out of 5.

be thankful for what you have. I've lost it all a number of times. each time I come back stronger. You will also - best of luck


----------

